# Still alive



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks to the dedicated staff at the Eastbourne hospital, where I was rushed to on nov 14th 2017, I am still alive. I have returned home today and found email enquiring as to my health, for that I thank you.I spent 6 weeks in ICU, where they almost gave up on me and the 7th week getting me ready for release.
I now need to spend some time re-educating my muscles after being on my back.during those long weeks I.lost 15 kg.
May I wish everyone a Happy New Year.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Blimey! Glad to see you back Phil. Questions were asked in Parliament as to your whereabouts. Are you going to share with us what was wrong? Only if you want to.

Heres wishing you a speedy recovery and a very happy 2018.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Great to see you back Cabby.Sorry to hear you have been unwell,I hope you are on the road to better health.

Happy New Year:smile2:


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Well its good to hear from you Cabby, take it easy my friend 

DJM


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Phil

Sorry to hear you have had such a rough time, but glad to hear that they got you sorted out to go back home.

I wish you well for a continued recovery and for a better 2018.

Best Wishes

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sad you've been ill mate, Glad you're back with us though, I was going to ring you, but I seem to have collected 23 Phils in my contacts list, none with any details.

Don't be a stranger, keep taking the tablets.

how's the wife been while all this has been going on Phil?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

15kgs, you need to tell me what they gave you


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Glad your back Phil

Sounds like the F all plan diet

Ian


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Welcome home Cabby, good to have you back.

A belated Merry Christmas and A Happy New Year.

Drew


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear you've been ill Cabby. Hope you recover quickly.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Sad you've been ill mate, Glad you're back with us though, *I was going to ring you, but I seem to have collected 23 Phils in my contacts list, none with any details.*
> 
> Don't be a stranger, keep taking the tablets.
> 
> how's the wife been while all this has been going on Phil?


That must have been a good night out.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

It's good to see you back Phil.

I'd noticed you weren't posting and assumed that you'd simply decided to take time away,, like so many others.

I hope 2018 is a much better year for you both. 

.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

HurricaneSmith said:


> It's good to see you back Phil.
> 
> I'd noticed you weren't posting and assumed that you'd simply decided to take time away,, like so many others.
> 
> ...


Exactly my thoughts entirely

tony


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Glad you are back Phil. Let's hope you have a better 2018.

Terry


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Wishing you a speedy and full recovery and a Happier New Year


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

glad to hear you're OK Cabby and here's another one giving the thumbs up to staff at Eastbourne DGH as I had the pleasure of their company for a weekend at the end of November following a minor stroke (all fine now in case anyone asks although the underlying cause - atrial fibrillation - has still to be sorted). the NHS may be crumbling but the dedicated staff are superb.

anyway, keep getting better


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Details barryd.
Had a buffet party for the wife 80th. at a local hotel. 24 guests. Got home early evening and felt ill and started vomiting etc.with food poisoning all night until was too weak to crawl out of bed.this stopped me obsorbing my medications.This preempted a crisis with my illness ( Myasthenia Gravis)and an ambulance had to be called early the next day. I was unable to move virtually and kept stopping breathing.Spent 6 weeks in ICU on a ventilator they were not sure if I would make I am told. Still am alive and kicking now albeit sluggishly at the moment. But thank you all for your kind comments.

Oh yes, all 24 guests went down with it as well. even the guest who had a vegan meal. going to chat to my solicitor about this.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I had a feeling there was something very wrong so I sent her to look after you, seems she did her job.

Missed you cabby, I wanted you to send me some conkers, there weren´t any here and I´ve got loads of spiders :frown2:

Get strong soon, all the best for the New Year.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Glad you're getting on your feet Cabby, just take it slow for a while.

Jan how did you get 747 to get into the angel outfit, he looks rather good in it. :-D

Terry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Bloody hell Phil !!!!!! That was far TOO close for comfort. Like the others I am delighted to hear that you are on the road to recovery, be sure to keep warm and eat plenty.

I have a few(?) spare Kg's your welcome to :kiss::kiss:

Andy


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

They can't keep a good man down Cabby. :grin2:

Pleased that you are on the mend as somebody needs to keep that twit Kev in line. :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nah he's no chance now Jim, I out weigh him  

Hey Phil, we all joined another site while you were away, quite a few from here went (stayed here too) and a few old ones returned (and here too) :roll:

https://motorhomer.com/ you'll need to register, and let them know you're from MHF to get the free subs for year one, but post enough and it'll be free anyway, or join from wild camping as it's his site, guess what he seems to be a decent bloke and is NOT going to sell us down the river.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

It is so often a close call, and also very often we get bailed out by the NHS, whose nurses and staff have been excellent in our case.

Glad to hear you are on the mend, Phil, hope the recovery is quick.

Peter


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi

Sorry to hear of what happened, quite frightening. Keep improving and make sure you enjoy life.

All our thanks to the doctors and nurses who care for us.

Kind regards

p-c


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No we’re the hell have you been cabby 

We’ve all been worried about you 

At deaths door won’t cut it 

You need to have been dead to cause us such worry 

Fortunately your not 

So I can breath again 

Get well soon 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well done Phil. Too close for comfort and now welcome back to the land of the fighting.
Hope you are now bulletproof.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So glad you are back with us Cabby. A salutary lesson to anyone on medication if they suffer similar symptoms.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

So glad to have you back cabby - you've been missed!

6 weeks in ICU will take some getting over, so be good to yourself and take it easy.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Good to see you're around again, Cabby. Hope you continue to recover and you are soon back to full health. 
Best wishes for the future.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Bl**dy 'ell Cabby, what some people will do to avoid buying Christmas presents.


Glad to hear you're on the mend.

I was rushed in to Hospital on November 13th and on the 14th they fitted a pacemaker - looks like both of us were hanging about around death's door for a while.

I go on Tuesday for them to check I'm not pushing up Daisies (that's not a euphemism) and the device is working as it should.

If they give me the all clear then it's back to actually doing some physical exercise and getting rid of the extra blubber caused by inactivity.

Live life to the full, as best you can, 'cos none of us know what's round the corner health wise.

And whatever they say about our Health service - many thanks to the NHS and those who work there for their help in my, and your, time of extreme need.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Welcome back Cabby, bit of a close call by the sounds of it, but so glad you are over the worst & on the mend.

Take care, look after yourself & wishing you health & happiness for the New Year.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Well-come back, Cabby. uke:

Doesn't it do your heart glad to know you had us all worrying about you? Hope you're soon feeling yourself again :surprise::wink2:.

You too Keith!! Glad to hear you're ticking over nicely now. Who needs a dicky ticker? I have a (much younger) friend who has one. Her fitbit watch keeps a check on it.

To the rest of the sick, lame and lazy. Hope you're all over it now! All you need is a little sun.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> Well-come back, Cabby. uke:
> 
> Doesn't it do your heart glad to know you had us all worrying about you? Hope you're soon feeling yourself again :surprise::wink2:.
> 
> ...


Viv

I am all for encouraging your good wishes for the sick and lame, but I feel embarssed to receive them, as I am one of the 'Lazy':wink2::grin2:

Actualy my PR consultant advises that I use the term 'Laid Back' and add 'Very':laugh:

Geoff


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Cabby, your party did not eat from wooden plates did they? There was a case of mass food poisoning, reported recently, where the blame was put on the wooden plates. Why do they need to put food on a piece of wood?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

or a damned slate, we're going backwards, it'll be bloody palmate antlers next, which is where the word plate came from.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Just caught up with this, what a bummer. Sounds as though you were lucky to survive, welcome back Cabby.
peedee


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I really hope you will respond to us all soon cabby, I´m getting worried again. :serious:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> I really hope you will respond to us all soon cabby, I´m getting worried again. :serious:


Jan

Phil did post explaining what had caused the problem - did you not read that?

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Jan
> 
> Phil did post explaining what had caused the problem - did you not read that?
> 
> Geoff


Of course I did Geoff, but that was 3 days ago, he hasn´t liked anyone since, thats why I am worried, but you know me, the warrior worrier.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

JanHank said:


> Of course I did Geoff, but that was 3 days ago, he hasn´t liked anyone since, thats why I am worried, but you know me, the warrior worrier.


Happy Sunday cabby, I'd send you a big hug, but I don't know how wide to make my arms your a different size since last time.:grin2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Calm down Jan,I have long catnaps and periods of prolonged inactivity.
I say again thank you all for your best wishes etc.I did miss reading all the posts prior to the new year. However it would be too tiring to go back and catch up on all subjects.
Unfortunately the wife was also ill and got taken into the hospital for a month, however as I was her full time carer it was decided now was the time to find a home for her.
We found a well run friendly place and she seems to be doing ok, however due to the amount of care she needs, I was doing what 2 carers do at the home, it has been decided to make it permanent for her own safety.
I have found our home rather quiet and do miss her company,47 years of marriage does tend to make one close to the other.So we are looking forward to me visiting her this coming week.
Still I totter around using the zimmer when needed, but hopefully this will not be the case in the near future.:smile2::smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Please keep us updated cabby. It's important your wife has accepted the situation and I expect you have help at the moment, wishing you well.
From the worrier xx


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nah Nah Nah Nah...

He's licked me five times today, poor bugger will be knackered now > >

Come on Phil, (been calling Coppo Phil for a while :roll pose a joke or three we need cheering up, and it won't do you nay harm.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Missed this page Phil.

I really do not know what to say, this getting old is really crap, and the less you move about the worse it seem to get, so try to keep mobile, try not to let it get you down, you know we're here, and we all care, so on bad days just come on here and have a good old moan.

Bestest wishes From Liz and I :kiss::kiss:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyway I'm missing my sparring partner, lesser members have tried to Phil in but were found lacking  

See wot I did there


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Blimey Cabby! Life is an uphill struggle for you at the moment. I am sure you will get through it though. 
We had our Annus Horribilus in 2013 though not sure it matches yours (Chris heart attack, followed by Pericarditis (999 as looked like another one), followed by pneumonia which was worse than the other two put together and caused another 999 call.


I have had two aunties go into homes and they have both been very happy in them. They, however, were living on their own at the time. I think they were glad of some company. Lets hope your wife takes to her new life and you settle in to a different way of life that is, at least physically, a little easier for you.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Viv
> 
> I am all for encouraging your good wishes for the sick and lame, but I feel embarssed to receive them, as I am one of the 'Lazy':wink2::grin2:
> 
> ...


Almost horizontal?? Nice work if you can get it! Enjoy! >


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> Almost horizontal?? Nice work if you can get it! Enjoy! >


I might get horizontal this evening (vino horizontal) an account of having to fill in my second tax return (on-line), because the paper one did not get from Poland to HMRC by the Oct deadline.

If not vino horizntal, I hope it might be 'Girls on top' - any volunteers?

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah Gross...


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cabby if it’s a good carehome, and it sounds as though you think it is 

They will also care for you, in terms of visits, time together, you will get to know the carers , and they you 

You will know all’s well

And the truth is caring for each other is too much for both of you 

You deserve time together without the worry care needs bring 

Sandra


----------

